# Most Beautiful/Emotional Symphony



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Orfeo said:


> Glazunov: Symphony no. IV (mainly because of its first movement)
> Bax: Symphonies III & VII
> Bruckner: Symphonies VII & VIII
> Mahler: Symphony no. IV
> ...


----------

